
Ryzen 9 3950X vs. Core i9-9900KS performance - ekoutanov
https://www.techspot.com/review/1955-ryzen-3950x-vs-core-i9-9900ks-gaming/
======
ekoutanov
Minor correction: This compares performance with and without memory tuning.

------
Zekio
these numbers looks oddly familiar to me, almost like they were copied from a
Hardware Unboxed youtube video

Edit: I'm an idiot the author is a guy from Hardware Unboxed so obviously the
numbers are familiar

